# downriver,mi - Snowex vmax 9500



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Snowex vmax 9500 with salt traxx .new spinner motor, work great .$2800.00 call 313-443-7067


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sold


----------

